
Ask HN: Best password manager for teams? - enraged_camel
I&#x27;ve been tasked with researching password managers for my team. I would appreciate thoughts and recommendations from fellow techies.<p>We have over a hundred customers, each with their own various account&#x2F;server&#x2F;infrastructure credentials. Currently, each engineer assigned to an account stores credentials in their own password manager (1Password or LastPass, up to the individual&#x27;s preference). However, we ran into a few situations where the engineer was on vacation and their customers ran into support issues, and lack of access to credentials caused delays. So we decided we need a way of storing credentials in a shared vault.<p>We are a team of 6, but growing. We use Windows and Macs. Security and usability (in that order) are the most important factors. Price isn&#x27;t a concern.<p>Also, I&#x27;d be interested in hearing the challenges and &quot;gotchas&quot; people have experienced when migrating to and using these types of solutions.<p>Thanks in advance. :)
======
davismwfl
Similar thread from recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18381386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18381386)

1Password would get my vote, just use shared vaults for client access.

------
guessmyname
[https://1password.com/teams/](https://1password.com/teams/)

